# ME guess the word!



## ArwenStar (Sep 21, 2019)

Hi. Just got an idea for a ME game. Someone can post and sentence, phrase or quote from LoTR, the hobbit or the sil (don’t have to say which). They leave out one word. (It can’t be a, I, or, and, of ect.)Show and indication of where it goes, but you don’t need to show the number of letters. Deceive people! To guess, guess a letter of the word, length of the word, or word. If you guess the word and you are wrong, you are out of play till the riddle is solved. (Doesn’t matter if you guess wrong word length or letter). If you posted the sentence, you must say yes and no every 48 hours! Clues can be posted, but are optional. If you guess the word, you can post another phrase. If 48 hours have past since you have been notified of winning, your turn is forfeit.
Ps. If you want to be tricky, use a post from TTF(must say if that is case)
Hope you enjoy!


----------



## ArwenStar (Sep 21, 2019)

Here it is:
‘The elves put ? on him, and shut him in the in one of the innermost caves...’

Hope this isn’t too challenging...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 21, 2019)

"Gelato" ?

Kidding! Without looking, I guess "chains".


----------



## ArwenStar (Sep 22, 2019)

Nope...


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 22, 2019)

Near the end of Chapter 9 of TH:

thongs


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 22, 2019)

I'm sure there's a photoshopped pic of that online somewhere, but I'm not going to look.


----------



## ArwenStar (Sep 23, 2019)

Olorgando said:


> thongs


Correct! Your go...


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 23, 2019)

'There was a breath of ? air in his cave.'


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 23, 2019)

warm?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 24, 2019)

'There was a breath of ? air in his cave.'

Starbrow: warm? nope


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 24, 2019)

How about the opposite then - cool?


----------



## ArwenStar (Sep 25, 2019)

Cold?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 25, 2019)

'There was a breath of ? air in his cave.'

Starbrow: warm? nope
Starbrow: cool? nope
ArwenStar: cold? nope


----------



## ArwenStar (Sep 25, 2019)

Musty?


----------



## ArwenStar (Sep 25, 2019)

Fresh?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 26, 2019)

'There was a breath of ? air in his cave.'

Starbrow: warm? nope
Starbrow: cool? nope
ArwenStar: cold? nope
ArwenStar: Musty? nope
ArwenStar: Fresh? nope


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 26, 2019)

dwarvish?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 27, 2019)

'There was a breath of ? air in his cave.'

Starbrow: warm? nope
Starbrow: cool? nope
ArwenStar: cold? nope
ArwenStar: Musty? nope
ArwenStar: Fresh? nope
Starbrow: Dwarvish? nope _(this is taking longer that I thought it would …)_ 🥴


----------



## ArwenStar (Sep 27, 2019)

Foul?


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 27, 2019)

strange?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 27, 2019)

'There was a breath of ? air in his cave.'

Starbrow: warm? nope
Starbrow: cool? nope
ArwenStar: cold? nope
ArwenStar: Musty? nope
ArwenStar: Fresh? nope
Starbrow: Dwarvish? nope
ArwenStar: Foul? nope
Starbrow: strange? Bingo, that was it! 😁


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 29, 2019)

My heart speaks clearly at last: the fate of the ? is in my hands no longer.


----------



## ArwenStar (Sep 30, 2019)

Ring?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 30, 2019)

Bearer?


----------



## ArwenStar (Sep 30, 2019)

Aragorn said this, right?

Ah! Of course(perhaps)! Ringbearer?


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 30, 2019)

Olorgando has gotten it correct.
Yes, it was said by Aragorn.


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 1, 2019)

You put your worst cause last and in the ? place.


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 1, 2019)

lowest?


----------



## ArwenStar (Oct 2, 2019)

Worst?


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 2, 2019)

You put your worst cause last and in the ? place.

1. Starbrow: lowest? nope
2. ArwenStar: Worst? nope


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 2, 2019)

Least?


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 3, 2019)

You put your worst cause last and in the ? place.

1. Starbrow: lowest? nope
2. ArwenStar: Worst? nope
3. Starbrow: Least? nope


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 3, 2019)

Sneakiest?


----------



## ArwenStar (Oct 4, 2019)

Hardest?


----------



## ArwenStar (Oct 4, 2019)

Unworthiest?


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 4, 2019)

You put your worst cause last and in the ? place. _Hint: this is Thorin Oakenshield speaking_

1. Starbrow: lowest? nope
2. ArwenStar: Worst? nope
3. Starbrow: Least? nope
4. Starbrow: Sneakiest? nope
5. ArwenStar: Hardest? nope
6. ArwenStar: Unworthiest? nope


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 4, 2019)

meanest?


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 5, 2019)

You put your worst cause last and in the ? place.
_Hint: this is Thorin Oakenshield speaking_

1. Starbrow: lowest? nope
2. ArwenStar: Worst? nope
3. Starbrow: Least? nope
4. Starbrow: Sneakiest? nope
5. ArwenStar: Hardest? nope
6. ArwenStar: Unworthiest? nope
7. Starbrow: meanest? nope


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 5, 2019)

hardest?


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 5, 2019)

You put your worst cause last and in the ? place.
_Hint: this is Thorin Oakenshield speaking_

1. Starbrow: lowest? nope
2. ArwenStar: Worst? nope
3. Starbrow: Least? nope
4. Starbrow: Sneakiest? nope
5. ArwenStar: Hardest? nope
6. ArwenStar: Unworthiest? nope
7. Starbrow: meanest? nope
8. Starbrow: hardest? nope


----------



## grendel (Apr 21, 2020)

Chief

Thorin speaking to Bard at the gates of Dale.


----------



## Olorgando (Apr 22, 2020)

_Boy, this thread has been dormant for a while … 😴_

You put your worst cause last and in the ? place.
_Hint: this is Thorin Oakenshield speaking_

1. Starbrow: lowest? nope
2. ArwenStar: Worst? nope
3. Starbrow: Least? nope
4. Starbrow: Sneakiest? nope
5. ArwenStar: Hardest? nope
6. ArwenStar: Unworthiest? nope
7. Starbrow: meanest? nope
8. Starbrow: hardest? nope
*9. Grendel: Chief - bingo, Grendel!*

Your turn.


----------



## grendel (Apr 22, 2020)

I have no idea why I looked in, but it's an interesting game.

"This is a tunnel leading to a ?; there we shall stay for ever."


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 22, 2020)

Tomb?


----------



## grendel (Apr 23, 2020)

And Starbrow gets it on the first try! (I'm obviously not very good at this.)

That was Merry as he came in from the Battle of the Pelennor Fields.

Your honors...


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 23, 2020)

He will trap the ? and take the sting.


----------



## grendel (Apr 25, 2020)

Fly?


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 25, 2020)

You are correct, Grendel. Nice job.


----------



## grendel (Apr 26, 2020)

"Just when a ? would have been most useful, too."


----------



## Starbrow (Aug 30, 2020)

Light?


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Aug 31, 2020)

Sword?


----------



## grendel (Aug 31, 2020)

Good Lord, I almost forgot the quote myself. Took me a minute to find it. Your answers, Starbrow and Hisoka, are no and no.


----------



## Starbrow (Aug 31, 2020)

Fire?


----------



## grendel (Sep 1, 2020)

No.

The line was spoken by two dwarves, if that helps.


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 1, 2020)

Ring?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 2, 2020)

Wizard?


----------



## grendel (Sep 2, 2020)

You are correct, Olorgando! _"Just when a wizard would have been most useful, too" groaned Dori and Nori._ It was after Gandalf had "disappeared" and they met up with the trolls.

Your turn.


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 3, 2020)

_Awks!_ 

It had a high ? by which troop-leaders could guide themselves in black night or fog.


----------



## Aldarion (Sep 3, 2020)

Olorgando said:


> _Awks!_
> 
> It had a high ? by which troop-leaders could guide themselves in black night or fog.



Whenever I read "high" anything I first think of "high rise" from _The Lost World: Jurassic Park._

Anyway, for a guess - flame?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 3, 2020)

It had a high ? by which troop-leaders could guide themselves in black night or fog.

1. Aldarion: flame - no


----------



## grendel (Sep 3, 2020)

Wall?


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 3, 2020)

Curb?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 4, 2020)

It had a high ? by which troop-leaders could guide themselves in black night or fog.

1. Aldarion: flame - no 
2. grendel: Wall - no
3. Starbrow: Curb - in my 2002 HarperCollins book it's "kerb", but that may just be a difference in spelling compared to the Houghton Mifflin books available in the US, so I'll say yes.

Meaning I've got it off my back and it's your turn, Starbrow. 😁


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 4, 2020)

Well, perhaps it is not true to say that they could see nothing: they could see ?


----------

